# Red Ruby Albino Oscar



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

here is a pic of a new fish I just bought.
it's about 4", called a Red Ruby Albino Oscar.

would anyone happen to know anything about this fish? or have one, or have pics of a larger one?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another picture..............


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

MoJo on predfish.net has one or two I believe.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I posted originally on pred fish, 
they dont' have file download so I linked my pics here.


----------



## piranha man (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow thats a beutiful fish My older cousin's own a few of those ruby oscars there a new type of oscar discovered like two or three years ago its more like a mutated color of a albino tiger or albino red oscar I forget witch one real rare those fish My cousins payed 24 for each of his there is another rare breed oscars may be you herd of it its clled a BlueBerry oscar I own three of them around 10 inches So when I learn to send pictures over the web I will send some pictures of the ruby and bue berry for more information you can go to world cichhlids.com


----------



## shiznick (Mar 31, 2003)

I just bought one too. It was $25. I'll give you a pic soon.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I've agreed with pikefish (from predfish).
Cheeto, my oscar, looks underfed and weak.
I seperated him from the others, to give him a good chance at bulking up. other than that he's fine.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Pm Innes and he will come up with some great links for your oscar.


----------

